# unsafe tap water?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i picked up a new test kit and was shocked at some of the numbers that popped up.

I was curious about my ph... its 8.5 
and i have an "unsafe" reading of nitrites safe from the tap...

Should i be worried? or just keep up my usual WC shedual?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

When did you do the test? Did you have a neutral solution to test as a control? What is the test kit?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i did the test just today at around five am.. 
I just got some tap water and tested from the cup

The type are Jungle quick dip, 5 in 1


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

my question is what the heck were you doing up at 5am? 

The water seems to have that algaeish smell in it lately...could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, we did have that wild storm last night, so it could have had some bizarre effects if there was some contamination along the way. However, I would test your strips on some distilled water and see what they measure. I would also test the strips on the water at another location - if they test well on the distilled water.

pH is required to be above neutral in Ontario due to the possibility of reaction with pipes if the water becomes acidic. They add a buffer during treatment. If you're worried, I'd also phone the water treatment folks and ask them about the water parameters where you are.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... very interesting West. I'll let you know the readings when i get them 

Kween! the water is a bit smelly! I happened to notice the other day, i couldnt quite pin the smell but i think you got it right.. Maybe the water sitting in the taps and getting hot from the heat might make it smelliful

....LOL the night shift keeps me up late.. :3 and with nothing to do...i change water.. XD


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You cant test for a true pH out of the tap- the water has to outgas - and those test strips are worthless inaccurate.

As per the Nitrate out of tap it is possible. Get a more realiable test and check for all 3 nitrogen compounds you dont want to drink those.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Post the results.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i left out a glass of water over night and tested the following morning. 5 Am ^^ (deep space nine was on.. LoL)

Anywho.. Here are my readings. Ph was 8.1 and nitrItes at 0.1 So this should be safe? 
I also tested for ammonia. The water came up just slightly yellow..

Are these safe?


----------

